# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kujtesa

## J@mes

*ESSE*
*Kujtesa*

Njeriu ka nevoje te dije e te kujtoje. Te ngulise çdo dite ne trurin e tij nje lloj sasie me pershtypje, ide, te dhena qe do te duhej ti perdorte ne momente te caktuara te jetes si pika referimi e orientimi. Thuhet se çdo njeri vlen per aq sa di; por harrohet apo injorohet se nje njeri di aq gjera sa mundet te kujtoje. Nuk mund te shperfillet persosja e kujteses, nese mendohet te realizohet diçka e rendesishme ne jete.
Elementi me i rendesishem i kujteses eshte nenvetedija. Frojdi dhe literatura froidiane e kane vene si mode ne te gjitha shtresat e intelektualeve bashkekohore kete fakt. Megjithse, besoj, se jane te paket ata qe kane nje koncept teper te qarte per kete. E megjithate, nuk mund te hyjme ne studimin e kujteses e te rregullave qe percaktojne funksionimin e saj, nese nuk ndalojme pak mbi kete argument.
Psikologet aktuale kane vertetuar perfundimisht se vetem nje pjese fare e vogel e aktivitetit tone shpirteror eshte e vetedijshme: e tere pjesa tjeter lind e zhvillohet ne kete rajon te gjere te shpirtit qe quhet nenvetedije: rajon misterioz ne te cilin ropaten prej vitesh studiuesit, duke nxjerre prej tij, nepermjet kerkimeve te pasionuara, rezultate me rendesi themelore. I gjithe mendimi bashkekohor orientohet ne kete drejtim te ri. Jo vetem 90% e veprimtarive tona psikologjike  siç rezulton nga keto kerkime  zhvillohet ne mbreterine e nenvetedijes, por edhe ato veprime per te cilat jemi plotesisht te vetedijshem, kane rrenje ne te njejtin terren.
Kujtesa eshte pikerisht nje veprimtari thelbesisht e nenvetedijshme. Pershtypjet qe ne marrim e ruajme grumbullohen ne skajet e fshehta te pazbulueshme te nenvetedijes, me pershtypje te tjera te meparshme, e na mbeten, ndonjehere per periudha kohe shume te gjata: jave, muaj, vite.
Pjesa me interesante eshte qe ne studimet e nenvetedijes mbeten te ngulitura ne menyre te pashlyeshme elemente qe nuk do te dalin kurre ne drite, qe nuk do te transformohen kurre ne kujtime, por qe megjithate, do te ndikojne thellesisht mbi idete tona, mbi veprimet tona, mbi temperametin tone, mbi te ardhmen tone.


Nga *J@mes Douglas*

----------


## kiku

Kujtesa ka të bëjë me depozitimin e informacjonit qe mesohet, ne menyr qe ai mund te meret dhe perdoret me von.
   Procesi i kujtesef ka tre perberes bas dhe ate:
1.Kodimin, procesi i futjes se informacjonit ne sistemin tone te kujteses. Ne qofte se,
se pari nuk e mesojme ose provojme dicka, me vone nuk jemi ne gjendje qe ta mbajm mend. Prandaj pasi informacjoni e mar e kemi koduar, ose futur ne kujtesen tone, neve na duhet ta depozitojm ate.
2.Depozimi, eshte procesi qe e mban informacjonin ne sistemin e kujteses per nje far kohe. Ne qofte se informacjonin e mare nuk e depozitojm ai informacjon haroet.
3.Riprodhimi, eshte nxjerja e informacjonit nga sistemi i kujteses.

----------


## J@mes

*Kujtesa Shqisore* quhet depozita e kujteses ku futet fillimisht informacioni shqisor. P.sh. kur fotografi perdor blicin, vazhdon te shikosh drite edhe me pas. Kujtesa shqisore eshte celsi i funksionimit ne rregull te sistemit te kujteses. Gjate kohes qe jemi zgjuar ne jemi te ekspozuar ndaj nje numri te madh stimujsh shqisore ( pamje, tinguj, erera, shije dhe prekje).
Informacioni ne kujtesen shqisore eshte perfaqesim i stimujve te mjedisit, por i paperpunuar.
Kujtesa shqisore ka kapacitet te madh, por i mban kujtimet vetem per nje kohe te shkurter, me pak se 1sec.
*Kujtesa ikonike*. Kujtesa shqisore pamore, vazhdimi i shkurter i stimujve pamore quhet kujtese ikonike. Ikona eshte nje perceptim pamor i percaktuar, p.sh. kujtesa jone per nje shkronje apo fjale menjehere mbasi e kemi pare ate. Edhe kujtesa ikonike ka kapacitet te madh por kohezgjatje te shkurter.
*Kujtesa jehone* (_ekoike_). Vazhdimi i shkurter i stimulit degjimor pasi tingulli vete ka pushuar se vepruari quhet kujtesa jehone. Kujtesa jehone zgjat rreth 2sec. Pse zgjat me shume kujtesa jehone se ajo ikonike? Te folurit kerkon me shume kohe se te paret. P.sh. ne mund te shohim nje dyzine shkronjash ne 50milisec, por per te degjuar dike qe na i lexon duhet nje kohe me e gjate.

----------


## J@mes

Pjesa e trurit qe merret direkt me kujtesen eshte *Qarku i Papezit*.

Perbehet nga :
Corpora mamillare
Fije nervore qe kalojne ne Columnae Fornicis dhe
Hippocampus si dhe 
Corpora amigdaloidea.

Keto qe permenda jane struktura te vendosura thelle ne tru dhe merren me kujtesen afatgjate. Me kujtesen afatshkurter, ose kujtesen e punes sic quhet ndryshe merren pjese te tjera te lobit temporal dhe frontal, ne bashkepunim me njera tjetren.

Si rezervohen kujtimet ne tru? 
Shkencetaret kane arritur te zbulojne molekula te vecanta, te depozituara ne Qarkun e Papezit, dhe pra kujtesa nuk eshte dicka abstrakte, ajo ka nje baze materiale, te zbuluar shkencerisht. Sasia e ketyre molekulave, qe jane "File"-t e kujteses tone e cila shtohet me kalimin e moshes ne kete pjese te trurit, sepse dhe kujtimet tona nga viti ne vit shtohen.

----------


## zANë

A genjen Kujtesa?

----------


## sir edin

MOs me pas kujtesen ski qka jeton pos me kon budall :S

----------


## EDUARDI

* Kujtesa është aftësia e një organizmi (nëpërmjet trurit) të mbajë, ruajë, të rendisë lajmet dhe t´i riktheje ato.

Harresa është ana e kundërt e kujtesës.

Fazat kryesore të përpunimit të kujtesës janë:

Ndryrja : përpunimi i lajmit të marrë. 
Ruajtja (stivosja) : krijimi i renditjes së përhershme të lajmit të ndryrë. 
Rikthimi: përtëritja e lajmit të ruajtur (stivosur), kur ai nevojitet apo kërkohet. 
Llojet e kujtesës mund të klasifikohen në dy mënyra:

Qëndrueshmëria e kujtimit. 
Lloji i lajmit të kujtuar.*

----------


## Goldanitus

Kujtesa paraqet aftesine tone( te trurit ) per t'i ruajtur informatat per nje kohe te caktuar. 

*Kujtesa eshte nje tradhetare e madhe. Ne momentin me te duhur ajo te tradheton. Kujtesen tradhetare ne e quajme harrese.*

----------


## DI_ANA

Disa gjera nuk mundemi (dhe nuk duam) t'i kujtojme,sikur te mos kishin qene kurre,kurse te tjerat na ndjekin dhe eshte e pamundshme te lirohemi prej tyre.Si funksionon kujtesa jone?....   Ç'eshte kujtesa?--Kujtesa ose "funksioni memnotik"i perngjan raketes shumeshkalleshe.Ne shkallen e pare zhvillohet futja e informacioneve te reja ,ne te dyten-ushqimi i tyre dhe perfundimisht,ngjallja. Por,ky proces eshte shume me i perbere se sa duket.Perveç kesaj,motivimi e lehteson shume marrjen e informacioneve te reja,ashtu sikurse edhe procesi emotiv ,me siguri nuk do te harroni mbremjen kur keni njohur dashurine e jetes suaj!  Si te ruhet ?--Eshte veshtire te kujtohet informata,te cilen e kemi perceptuar keq.Shume njerez ankohen per kujtese te dobet,per shkak te mangesive te disa shqisave.Shikimi i keq ose te degjuarit e dobet mund te jene faktore kufizues per marrjen cilesore te informacioneve.Kujtesa e mire,perveç te tjerash,kerkon gjume te mire.Cfare ndodh derisa fleme? Truri i nxjerr informacionet qe i merr gjate dites dhe ndihmon ruajtjen e kujtimeve.Prandaj,duhet te ruhemi nga teprimet me sheqer,alkool,kafe,duhan,por edhe nga mjekimet per qetesim,te cilat mund te pengojne punen e rregullt te trurit.Vertet,qe te kuptojme dicka,duhet te duam te bejme kete.  A mund te permisohet kujtesa?.Pergjigja eshte pohuese.Me sakte,ne procesin e kujteses mund te zhvillojme kapacitetet tona vizuele me ane te te vrejturit.Nepermjet perseritjes,ushtrimi i kujteses mund te kete rezultate.Ne pergjithesi ushtrimet e kujteses na ndihmojne te jemi aktivisht "te pranishem" te shikojme,prekim,degjojme,ndjejme,marrim ere... dhe kete truri yne ta pranoje si kujtese. Shkenca ende nuk i ka zbuluar fshehtesite lidhur me trurin dhe funksionimin e tij,kurse kujtesa e jashtezakonshme-deri ne hollesite me te vogla,eshte njera prej fshehtesive te tilla...Nese nuk e shfrytezojme (perdorim),edhe kujtesa shpenzohet.

----------


## DI_ANA

Kujtesa e fëmijëve, thesar i paçmuar 

Kujtesa ka të bëjë me depozitimin e informacionit që merret, ruajtjen dhe ripërdorimin e tij më vonë.

Procesi i kujtesës përkon me procesin e komunikimit, të të mësuarit dhe të ndërgjegjes. 
 Tek fëmijët kujtesa shpesh identifikohet me të mësuarit mirë të mësimeve, me të mbajturit mend përmendësh, por ata nuk e dinë se kujtesa ka të bëjë edhe me komunikimin e përditshëm, me  zakonet dhe shprehitë, me njohjen e objekteve vetjake.

Në moshën parashkollore, mosha 3-6 vjeç, si dhe në moshën 6-11 vjeç është karakteristike kujtesa mekanike, që realizon futjen dhe riprodhimin e informacionit pa e përpunuar dhe pa e ndryshuar. Kjo lloj kujtese, siç dihet, ka shumë pak rendiment. Lloji i informacionit që riprodhohet më lehtë në këto mosha është informacioni që lidhet me kujtesën figurative ose shqisore.

Fëmija është shumë më tepër shqisor sesa verbal. Kur do të fiksosh diçka në mendjen e tij, është më mirë t’ia tregosh objektin sesa të përdorësh emrin e tij.

Në fillim të moshës 9-11 vjeç kujtesa konkrete fillon të alternohet me atë abstrakte. Kujtesa, sipas shqisave, në moshën e re shkollore paraqitet kryesisht në tre lloje: kujtesë pamore, dëgjimore e lëvizore.

Në moshën e fëmijërisë këto lloje kujtesash funksionojnë të përziera bashkë, si për shembull, përvetësimi i shkrimit dhe i këndimit bëhet nga fëmija duke alternuar të trija këto lloje kujtesash.

Pas moshës 9 vjeç kujtesa pamore e tejkalon kujtesën dëgjimore.

Kujtesa lëvizore gjithashtu është shumë efektive te fëmijët, sidomos kur shoqërohet me llojet e tjera të kujtesave. Të mësuarit e një vjershe përmendësh i shton të mbajturit mend pamor (të vendit ku ndodhen fjalët e vjershës, rreshtat).

Për kujtesën dëgjimore e pamore është bërë një vëzhgim me fëmijë të moshave të ndryshme. Atyre iu dha një material për ta përsëritur. Kur iu dha diçka për ta riprodhuar fëmijëve të moshës 6-8 vjeç, ata  përsëritën 80% të materialit. Fëmijët e moshës 9-11 vjeç përsëritën 90% të materialit, kurse fëmijët e moshës 12 vjeç e përsëritën materialin 100%.

Duke pasur parasysh rolin e kujtesës mekanike në moshën e re shkollore, me interes shfaqet edhe roli i përsëritjeve gjatë procesit të të mësuarit. Kështu për shembull: mësimi i vjershës përmendësh, i alfabetit, i tabelës së shumëzimit është një mësim mekanik. Megjithatë, ajo që duhet pasur parasysh këtu është se përsëritja nuk duhet parë si një riprodhim mekanik i të njëjtit veprim.

Përsëritja që ka efekivitet duhet të ngrihet nga njëra përsëritje te tjetra, duke u bërë gjithnjë e më ekonomike, duke shmangur harxhimet e padobishme të gjesteve, të kohës. Maksimumi i asaj që arrihet me përsëritje të shumta është një regjistrim e ruajtje për një kohë të shkurtër të informacionit dhe një harresë e shpejtë. Ashtu si edhe për kujtesën afatgjatë, edhe për kujtesën afatshkurtër përforcuesja më e mirë është praktika, pra, vënia në zbatim të asaj që është mësuar. Përsëritjet në moshën e re shkollore janë shumë të rëndësishme. Sa më i madh të jetë numri i seancave, aq më i lartë do të jetë rendimenti i të mbajturit mend. Ndërkaq, për të shmangur harresën, intervalet e pushimit s’duhet të jenë të gjata. Duke krijuar intervale pushimi në mendje krijohet një ide e qartë dhe materiali nis të kuptohet, edhe pse të kuptuarit lidhet ngushtë me ruajtjen në kujtesë të një strukture të qartë të informacionit. Është e domosdoshme të  kombinohen lëndë të natyrave të ndryshme gjatë të mësuarit. Pas leximit të mësohet matematika, pas matematikës gjuha, etj. Aftësia e fëmijëve për të fiksuar fraza e fjali abstrakte ndryshon nga mosha në moshë.

Shkaqet e fiksimit dhe të ruajtjes keq të informacionit në kujtesën e fëmijëve duhen kërkuar në mësimin e ndërprerë, pasi mësimet nuk mësohen deri në fund me po atë interes. Vëmendja ka pasur ulje e ngritje, njohuritë kanë pasur boshllëqe, sepse fëmija nuk i ka vënë detyrë vetes t’i mposhtë vështirësitë deri në fund dhe është kënaqur me një sukses të pjesshëm.

Këtu del si detyrë që fëmija të kontrollohet gjatë studimit ose në përfundim të tij. Mësimi më tepër regjistrohet pjesërisht, përvetësohet pjesërisht dhe ruhet në mënyrë të shpërndarë në kujtesë, si rrjedhojë ai nuk mbahet mend.

Faza e riprodhimit është e lidhur ngushtë me një nënfazë të saj, me njohjen. Kjo fazë përqendrohet në aftësinë për të njohur, për të mbajtur mend dhe për të rikujtuar një informacion. Është e kuptueshme se njohja realizohet më shpejt se riprodhimi, sepse njohja realizohet me anë të perceptimit. Pra, për fëmijët është më e thjeshtë të njohin sesa të riprodhojnë. Të mbajturit mend të fëmijës mund të kontrollohet edhe me anë të recitimit. 

Nga eksperimentet e ndryshme është parë se fëmijët e moshës 6-8 vjeç mund të riprodhojnë në çast figura gjeometike e fjalë në masën 80%, kurse fëmijët e moshës 9-10 vjeç arritën të riprodhojnë në masën 90%.

Në moshën 6-8 vjeç ka një prirje të theksuar për të fantazuar. Fëmijët kanë dëshirë për të sajuar gjithçka. Kjo imagjinatë pengon riprodhimin me vërtetësi të informacionit, por sidoqoftë një fëmijë me imagjinatë të tillë nuk ka kujtesë të dobët. Ata regjistrojnë shpejt dhe fakti që i shtojnë diçka informacionit do të rregullohet me kalimin e kohës. Fëmijët, shpesh, pa marrë një informacion të saktë kalojnë në një informacion tjetër dhe kështu informacionet e marra jo siç duhet e humbin sensin e drejtimit kyesor. Një  nga elementët që e dëmtojnë kujtesën është çrregullsia, mungesa e aftësisë dhe e dëshirës për të renditur njohuritë e marra. Ky tipar vihet re te fëmijët e shkollave fillore. Fëmijët me një karakteristikë të tillë mbajnë mend pak dhe në mënyrë të çrregullt. Me këta fëmijë duhet punuar më parë për ndryshimin e veçorive të tjera  në lidhje me karakterin e tij.

Të tjerët janë mësuar të punojnë sipas skemave që i kanë huazuar nga të rriturit. Faza e ruajtjes së kujtesës së tyre funksionon relativisht mirë, informacioni ruhet mirë. Ruhet më mirë ai informacion që përsëritet me të njëjtat gjeste, fjalë. Por kur atyre u jepet një informacion i ri për ta riprodhuar, truri i tyre bëhet i paaftë për riprodhim.

Pjesa më e mirë e fëmijëve të kësaj moshe janë të rregullt e sistematik dhe për më tepër kujtesa e tyre funksionon shumë mirë dhe ruan çdo gjë. Ata pranojnë çdo vërejtje të të rriturve gjatë kryerjes së detyrave të shtëpisë, janë të vëmendshëm, s’humbasin asgjë nga ajo që u thuhet. Tipa të tillë hasen më shumë në moshën 9-11 vjeç, që u takon klasave të tretë dhe të katërt të shkollës tetëvjeçare. Këta tipa fëmijësh shpesh ngatërrohen me tipin e fëmijës tepër të butë, që në të vërtetë haset shumë rrallë.

Te fëmijët e parë është e vështirë për mësuesin a edukatorin të kuptojë arsyetimin, të menduarin, kujtesën e tij. Ai të krijon idenë se regjistron çdo gjë që thuhet e dëgjohet, por nuk është ashtu. Pranimi i çdo gjëje është tregues i mungesës së vëmendjes dhe i mungesës së regjistrimit të informacionit, ose i një kujtese që regjistron në mënyrë mekanike dhe aspak me logjikë. Ai ka mungesë interesash dhe pasioni, prandaj ai meriton vëmendje të përhershme. Paqëndrueshmëria e vëmendjes, dobësia e saj janë gjithashtu një faktor tepër negativ për kujtesën e fëmijës. 

Nga mosha 9-10 vjeç fëmijët fillojnë të shfaqin interesa për fusha të caktuara të dijes. Kjo vërehet edhe në rastet e përvetësimit më mirë ose më me kënaqësi të lëndëve të ndryshme. Interesat e veçanta i japin përparësi edhe llojeve të veçanta  të kujtesës.

Një tjetër karakteristikë e moshës 6-7 vjeç është edhe ngatërrimi i kohëve të veprimeve, të së tashmes me të shkuarën dhe me të ardhmen.

Ky ngatërrim i ngjarjeve dhe i kohës ka të bëjë me faktin se kujtesa është e dobët dhe nuk mund   të ndërtojë lidhje shkakore dhe kohore që i nevojitet kujtesës logjike. Por kjo gjendje ka edhe një shpjegim tjetër, që fëmija është i paqëndrueshëm nga ana emocionale, si rrjedhim ngjarjet duke mos u përjetuar thellë harrohen lehtë. Edhe diçka që krijon emocione të larta te fëmija le mbresa vetëm për një kohë të shkurtër. Fëmijët e vegjël gërshetojnë përjetimin e së tashmes me gëzimet dhe hidhërimet. Ai e ka të vështirë të kujtojë të kaluarën apo të mendojë për të ardhmen. 

Me interes do të ishte të dihet se në ç’moshë fillojnë të regjistrohen te fëmija kujtimet që mbahen mend edhe kur rritet. Mendohet se këto kujtime i përkasin moshës 3-5 vjeç. Është një moshë që ruan gjithçka. Por në moshën 5-7 vjeç një pjesë e mirë e këtyre kujtimeve zhduken, duke ngelur vetëm një pjesë e kujtimeve që ruhen deri në moshë të thyer. Ka një grup njerëzish që pohojnë se kanë kujtime që nga mosha 2 vjeç, kurse për grupin tjetër kujtimet filllojnë në moshën 7-8 vjeç. Ai grup që kujton mirë periudhën e fëmijërisë së hershme ka filluar të flasë tepër shpejt, kurse grupi tjetër, ose ka folur vonë, ose ka pasur shumë vështirësi në shqiptimin e fjalëve. Pra, mund të themi se gjuha është baza e zhvillimeve psikike të inteligjencës njerëzore.

Aftësia e fëmijëve për të emërtuar objektet që i rrethojnë apo emocionet që ata provojnë  tregon se kujtesa e tyre funksionon mirë. Ka fëmijë që flasin në mënyrë korrekte. Te këta fëmijë mendohet se lidhja midis emocioneve dhe fjalëve që përcaktojnë ato të jetë e fortë. Ky do të ishte edhe shpjegimi i kujtesës së fortë te disa njerëz. Fëmijët, që në moshën 2-3 vjeç, me zhvillim të parakohshëm, që flasin si të rritur, e kujtojnë mjaft mirë këtë moshë. Prandaj, është mirë që fëmijët të nxiten të thonë gjithçka me fjalë. Ai edhe mund të gabojë, por duhet të korrigjohet. Kështu kujtesës i bëhet shërbimi i duhur, duke u zhvilluar edhe lloji i saj verbal.

Nga eksperimentet e bëra me nxënësit e tetëvjeçares u pa se, kur nuk ndihmohen nga fakte për të aktivizuar receptorët, ata kujtonin me vështirësi. Më së shumti ata kujtonin moshën 3-4 vjeç dhe më rrallë moshën 2-3 vjeç. Nga ritregimet e tyre gjejmë zmadhime e zbukurime, por edhe zbehjen e detajeve. Shpesh, ngarjet lidheshin me sëmundje, vdekje të njerëzve të afërm apo me diçka të bërë për herë të parë dhe që ka lënë mbresa për fëmijën.

Pra, këto kujtime kanë vlerën e tyre, pasi me to bëhet lidhja me të tashmen dhe me të ardhmen, dhe janë tregues i karakterit të fëmijës, të një periudhe pa paragjykime, pra, të një kujtese origjinale.

Për të mbyllur këtë  punim me pretendime shkencore nxjerr si konkluzion se, përveç  punës me të rriturit, për t’i shëruar ata nga sëmundjet psikike si: skleroza apo muret e kujtesës, duhet punuar me fëmijët, që ata të kenë një kujtesë të mirë.

    Entela Hidri
 Revista Familja 2004

----------


## Qendi

*Kujtesa Fleksibile*

Prof. Dr. Eric (shqip. Erik) R. Kandel i Universitetit Kolumbia (Columbia University) në Nju Jork  (New York) të ShBA-së mbahet si "Einstein (shqip. Ajnshtajn) i hulumtimit të trurit". Në vitin 2000 ai mori Çmimin Nobel në Mjekësi për hulumtimin e tij mbi themelet e mendjes. Në një kërmill tepër të thjeshtë, që zotëron qeliza të veçanta nervore, "lepurin e detit" (shkc. aplysia), ai zbuloi proteina të cilat krijojnë kujtesën afatgjatë.

Ai ka gjetur atë mbi të cilën edhe Freud (shqip. Frojdi) kishte pasur një ide se kontaktet midis qelizave nervore, sinapset, nuk janë fikse por fleksible. Ato mund të ndërrojnë vend dhe këtë e bëjnë të shtyra nga të mësuarit dhe kujtimet. Ky është një parim i përgjithshëm.

Immanuel Kant duhet të ketë qenë i pari që përmes të menduarit ka kuptuar se truri lind i ditur, me një program të vetin. Sot e dimë që ashtu është, thotë Kandel i cili nga ana e tij adhuron si Freud'in ashtu edhe Kant'in. Truri ka programe që nuk janë krijuar nga përvoja. Këtë mund ta shohim edhe gjatë zhvillimit të trurit ku shumë prej zhvillimeve janë të programuara gjenetikisht. Këtë Kant e ka quajtur "paradije", dije të brendshme dhe Kandel e ka parë përmes eksperimentesh me lepurin e detit ku ka dalë se ky kërmill i madh deti, me një trup të një maceje të vogël e me qeliza nervore të pakta por të mëdha, lind me atë arkitekturë refleksesh që ka. Por a mundet ky kërmill atëherë të mësojë diçka nga përvoja ? 

Filozofi britanik John Locke (shqip. Xhon Lok) ka thënë se shumë në jetë vjen nga të mësuarit. Kandel ka zbuluar se lepuri i detit mund të mësojë shumë gjëra. Kjo pasi me të vërtetë arkitektura e reflekseve është me të lindur por të mësuarit është hapi tjetër, një shtresë tjetër që krijohet mbi arkitekturën e reflekseve dhe që mund të ndërrojë elementet e kësaj arkitekture duke i bërë më të forta apo më të dobëta.
Kandel thotë se ai është evolucionist dhe se Darwin (shqip. Darvini) ka pasur të drejtë. Nëse një mekanizëm i jep përparësi organizmit atëherë ky ruhet dhe përcillet tek brezat e tjerë. Po ashtu të mësuarit dhe kujtesa janë shumë të rëndësishme kështu që çdo kafshë sado e vogël duhet t'i ketë. Ato duhet të dinë se ku të gjejnë ujë, ushqim, ku janë armiqtë, ku janë miqtë. Gjithkush duhet ta dijë këtë.

*Truri është më i shpejtë se vetëdija*

Njeriu merr një vendim dy milisekonda e gjysmë përpara se të jetë i vetëdijshëm mbi të. Ky mund të shihet në formën e një shtyse të vogël elektrike.
Por kjo nuk do të thotë se ne nuk kemi vullnet të lirë por tregon se ky vullnet i lirë nis me diçka të pavetëdijshme. Edhe Freud'i ka thënë se shumë nga ajo që bëjmë vjen nga pavetëdija.



Një shembull është gjuha e folur. Ne nuk dimë nëse gjuha që përdorim është e rregullt nga ana gramatikore, se ku është folja apo emri, se a jemi duke përdorur një folje apo emër në fjalinë që po themi, mbi këtë jemi të pavetëdijshëm por ia arrijmë të merremi vesh me tjetrin pasi gjuha që flasim është njëfarësoj korrekte, ndonëse ndoshta jo në mënyrë të përsosur.
Truri ka një kore të jashtme që quhet korteks cerebral. Ky është i ndarë në katër rajone. Njëri prej tyre është korja ballore (korteksi frontal). Ky merret me vullnetin e lirë, me veprimet, me kujtesën tepër afatshkurtër dhe është sintezë e proceseve më të larta mendore.

Truri rindërton gjithçka mbi të dhëna tepër të kufizuara. Të dhënat atje jashtë janë të plota por truri përdor vetëm një sasi të kufizuar të tyre. Kështu atij i duhet gjithnjë t'i plotësojë me hamendësime. Gjatë plotësimit bëhen gabime pasi truri ka kufirin e tij.

----------


## trysil

Kujtesa është një bagazh përplot sekuenca, fragmente, pamje, imazhe, pasazhe, skena, fytyra, ngjarje, dhembje, rënie, ngritje.
Nuk e kemi lehtë, aspak nuk e kemi lehtë, me gjithë këtë bagazh të udhtojmë kryqeterthor jetës. Ka sekuenca, pamje plot trishtim, të cilat dëshirojmë t' i harrojmë, mefjithatë nuk i harrojmë dot. Ato jetojnë aty, përkundër vullnetit tonë...

*Vallë a na harron ndonjëherë kujtesa?!
Bota nuk u përkrye kurrë. Njeriu i Ri nuk lindi.*

Pse?
Mbase në gjithë atë kujtesë shekujsh, janë arketipet e një terri të madh njerëzor, prej të cilit njeriu nuk ka arritur të çlirohet në mënyrë të plotë kurrë. Bota, njeriu, sado që ecën bart me vete edhe hirin e të kaluarës, prej të cilit nuk është e mundur të bëhet i përkryer...

----------


## Udhetari 11

Pjesa me interesante eshte qe ne studimet e nenvetedijes mbeten te ngulitura ne menyre te pashlyeshme elemente qe nuk do te dalin kurre ne drite, qe nuk do te transformohen kurre ne kujtime, por qe megjithate, do te ndikojne thellesisht mbi idete tona, mbi veprimet tona, mbi temperametin tone, mbi te ardhmen tone.

James
Nendija ne fact eshte e depertueshme. Deperton nepermes te endrave dhe shtytjeve te ndryshme qe ne shikim te pare nuk mund ti shpjegojme. Mirepo, si e tille eshte arma me e forte e njeriut qe ta njofe veten e tije. Nendija zakonisht mbetet e pa perjetuar per shkake se njeiu ka frike te meret me te. Fatkeqesisht njerezit ne psikoze e perjetojne por pa deshiren e tyre. Sa me shume qe nji njeri te ket qasje ne nendije aq me i forte qe eshte si personalitet.

----------


## Fittox

*
Kujtesa Afatshkurter*


*
Eshte mbajtje ne mend e asaj qe degjohet dhe shihet per nje kohe shume te shkurter pas degjimit ose te parit te saj (pas 10-20 sekondash). Kujtesa afatshkurter mbeshtetet ne magazinen e te dhenave shqipsore. Ne magazinen e te dhenave shqipsore te dhenat nuk perpunohen. Nje numer shum i vogel i ketyre te dhenave mbartet ne kujtesen afatshkurter. Kujtese afatshkurter eshte ajo kur pas degjimit te nje numeri te telefonit te nje miku tend jemi ne gjendje ta mbajme mend deri sa ta kerkojme at numer ne aparatin telefonik. Por po qe se duhet ta perserisim kete numer ne aparatin telefonik nuk jemi ne gjendje ta bejme kete pa e degjuar edhe nje here apo pa e shikuar ne fletore apo ne liber te numrave te telefonit. Kujtesa afatshkurter ruan rreth shtate te dhena brenda vetem 15 sekondave. Kujtesa afat shkurter quhet edhe kujtes operative dhe luan rl te rendesishem per sigurimin e te dhenave dhe te informacioneve te ndryshme per kujtesen afatgjate.*

----------


## Fittox

*
Kujtesa Afatgjatë*


*
Perben funksionin kryesor te kujteses. Kujtesa afatgjate shfaqet ne ruajtjen e te dhenave te perpunuara nga kujtesa afatshkurter dhe te bartura ne magazinen e kujteses afatgjate e cila qendron deri ne mbarim te jetes se njeriut. 
Mirpo kalimi i te dhenave dhe i informacioneve nga kujtesa afatshkurter ne kujtesen afatgjate varet nga shume faktore te natyres psikologjike. Keta faktore jane : motivet, vemendja, te kuptuarit e lendes etj. Shume te dhena dhe informacione permbajtjesh te ndryshme  te cilat njeriu i konsideron te harruara, gjenden te vendosura ne magazinen e kujteses afatgjate por njeriu keto nuk arrin ti nxjerr nga kjo kujtes per shkak te mungeses se strategjise  se vendosjes dhe te nxjerrjes se tyre ne ose nga kujtesa afatgjate. Strategjia e ketill eshte e varur nga perpunimi i ketyre ne kujtesen afatshkurter. Njeriu qe arrin ti angazhoj operacionet e te menduarit per perpunimin e et dhenave dhe te informacioneve te kujteses afatshkurter i perforcon te dhenat dhe informacionet e ndryshme ne kujtesen afatgjate dhe di ti kerkoje, por dhe ti gjeje lehte dhe shpejte. Ne procesin e kalimit te te dhenave dhe informacioneve prej kujteses afatshkurter ne kujtesen afatgjate nuk mund ta ndihmoj njeriun askush tjeter perpos aktivitetit te tij intelektual para se gjithash aktiviteti mendor i tij dhe proceset e nderlikuara te ketij procesi. Kujtesa afatgjate sikurse edhe ajo afatshkurter edhe me faktorin e qellimshem te njeriut. Njeriu qe nuk i ve vetes per qellim qe te pervetesoj nje permbajtje pavarsishte nga mundi intelektual dhe nga angazhimi i tij nuk mund te siguroj kalimin e te dhenave dhe te informacioneve  prej kujteses afatshkurter ne kujtes afatgjate. Mbi kete baze flitet edhe per* *Kujtesen e Qellimshme* * dhe per  Kujtesen e Paqellimshme* * te njeriut. Kujtes e paqellimshme eshte mbajtja ne mend e atyre te dhenave dhe e infrmacioneve qe na imponihen nga jashte dhe kete e detyrojne veqorite e theksueshme  te dukurive dhe te trupave te jashtem. Por ne psikologji sidomos ne Psikologjine e te mesuarit flitet zakonishte per kujtesen e qellimshme. Sipas permbajtjes se landes qe mbahet ne mend dhe riprodhohet ne psikologji behet dallimi ndermjet llojit te kujteses levizore (motorike) dhe kujteses mentale.*

----------


## brandon

Do ishte rremuje e madhe per trurin tone sikur te kujtonim gjithcka, pasi mund ta kishim mendjen plot me gjera te kota!Ne kujtojme vetem gjerat me te rendesishme, te tjerat ose harrohen ose "regjistrohen" lehte.
Ne baze te "parimit" ; peso dhe meso, jeta ka vleresuar dhe memorizuar ate lloj sjellje qe e lejone te mbijetoje , pasi duke rregjistruar nje pervoje(pozitive apo negative) eshte e mundur me pas te reagosh sipas rrethanave ; ti afrohesh gjerave qe te dhurojne kenaqesi dhe ti largohesh atyre qe te sjellin vuajtje apo rrezik; ne kete menyure eshte memorizuar- Cmimi dhe Pesimi.
Te tjerat zakonisht harrohen!
Kujtesa jone eshte e lidhur me momente emocionesh te forta kenaqesie dhe dhimbjeje p sh,
udhetimet, dashurite, sukseset  apo zhgenjime, aksidente, semundje , vdekje.
Sa here qe dicka "godet" emocionet tona me te thella e rregjistrojme ne kujtese.

----------


## DI_ANA

Për kujtesën mund të themi se për të mbajtur diqka ne mend, në fillim ajo duhet të mësohet, kurse mënyra e vetme për ta provuar sesa është mësuar është matja e asaj që mbahet mend.
Të mësuarit mund të mendohet si marrja e një informacioni të ri apo shprehive të reja. Kujtesa ka të bëjë me depozitimin e informacionit që mësohet, në mënyrë që ai të mund të merret dhe të përdoret më vonë.
Kur psikologët studiojnë kujtesën ata janë te interesuar per nivelin e ruajtjes qe eshte thjesht sasia e informacionit qe depozitohet me perpikmeri pasi eshte kryer proçesi i te mesuarit. Ruajtja matet duke i kerkuar individit te perdore informacionin e mesuar me perpara.
Kujtesa ndahet ne ate afatshkurter dhe ate afargjate.
Kujtesa afatshkurter eshte vendi ku mbajme informacionin per te cilin jemi te ndergjegjshem ne nje moment te caktuar. Kujtesa afatshkurter perdoret kur duam te mbajme mend nje numer telefoni, qe sapo e kemi pare ne numerore, apo gjate nje bisede me nje person tjeter dhe kur vendosim se çfare do te blejme ne dyqanin e ushqimeve. Kujtesa afatshkurter ka kapacitet shume te kufizuar, kurse kohezgjatja eshte rreth 30 sekonda para se ky informacion te humbase.
Shumica e njerezve mund te mbajne ne mend 7+(-)2 elemente informacioni per nje kohe te shkurter.
Kurse kujtesa afatgjate – permes perseritjes perpunuese, njeriu eshte ne gjendje te kodoje informacione ne menyre qe ai te hyje ne kujtesen afatgjate.
Kohezgjatja e kujteses afatgjate eshte e perhershme. Metoda e ruajtjes se informacionit duhet te behet me perseritjen dhe perpunimin e organizimit te informacionit.
E kunderta e kujteses eshte harresa .

----------


## Fittox

*
Kujtesa Levizore (motorike)*

*
eshte mbajtja ne mend dhe riprodhimi i levizjeve edhe i sistemit te tyre,
qe lidhet me shprehi dhe me shkathtesi.
Ketu kemi te bejme me mbajtje ne mend dhe me riprodhim te levizjes te mesuara ne mbeshtetje te ushtrimeve te shumta.*



*
Kujtesa Mentale*

*
ka te beje me mbejtjen ne mend me rinjohjen dhe me riprodhimin e permbajtjeve psikike mendore dhe ndijore sikurse edhe me kursimin e perseritjeve per te mesuarit e tyre. Kur permbajtjet mendore te shprehura ne proze ne poezi me gjuhe shkencore me gjuhe popullore ose me gjuhe letrare i kuptojme dhe kuptimin e tyre e mbajme ne mend dhe e riprodhojme atehere at e quajme Kujtese Semantike. Mbajtjen ne mend dhe riprodhimin e thjeshte te te dhenave dhe te informacioneve pa u angazhuar ne kuptimin e lidhjeve dhe te raporteve ndermjet tyre e quajme Kujtes Mekanike. Ne kete kategori hyn edhe mbajtja ne mend dhe riprodhimi i fjaleve te nje fjalori te shkurter te gjuhes se huaj pa e ditur domethenien e tyre dhe pai lidhur keto ne fjali te veqanta pastaj e numrave etj.*




*
Kujtesa Ndjenjore*

*
eshte lloj i veqante permbajtesor i kujteses. Me kete nenkuptojme mbajtjen ne mend dhe riprodhimin e gezimit, te pikellimit, te frikes etj. por mbajtja ne mend dhe riprodhimi i tyre ndahen veshtire nga mendja ne mend dhe nga riprodhimi i shkaqeve te tyre. Prandaj sot flitet kryesisht per kujtesen ndjenjore dhe per bazen e saj ne kujtesen mentale.*

----------


## brandon

Per te memorizuar mire dicka kemi nevoje per motivacion !
Si motivohet nje femije qe te mesoje ? I jepen DHJETA ose KATRA ! Cmohet me kalimin e klases ose ngelet ::, vleresohet me karamele , puthje, apo kepuce te reja apo DENOHET me kepucet e vjetra ose dacka!
Si motivohet nje punetor te rrise rendimentin? Duke i rritur rrogen ose pushuar nga puna !
Ne jete kjo shprehet me sukseset apo reniet, duartrokitjet apo fershellimat, lavderime apo kritika,
karriere apo falimentim.
Keshtu memorizohen gjerat duke kerkuar te kepusim trendafilin por pa u cpuar!

----------


## RaPSouL

Pas kalimit të moshës 50- 60-vjeçare shfaqen edhe problemet e para me kujtesën dhe me lidhjen mes imazheve e mendimeve. Këto probleme mendore janë në një masë edhe të trashëguara, por mund të ndikojnë edhe një sërë faktorësh. Për të shmangur humbjen e kujtesës dhe për të pasur mendje të freskët studiuesit sjellin gjashtë këshilla praktike për t'u zbatuar. 

*1- Frekuentoni palestrën*

Më tepër se 60 për qind e njerëzve nuk i praktikojnë ushtrimet dhe aktivitetin fizik. Ky është rezultati i publikuar nga qendra Disease Control. Ky veprim është i dëmshëm sepse mungesa e ushtrimit fizik do të shfaqej me pasoja negative për shëndetin. Probleme do të shfaqeshin jo vetëm në mirëqenien fizike, por edhe atë mendore. Palestra dhe aktiviteti fizik bëjnë që organizmi të nxit disa neurone të reja të cilat ndikojnë në pjesë të veçanta të trurit dhe janë përgjegjëse për kujtesën. 

*2- Përdorni kompjuterin*

Mjetet programuese dhe kompjuterët tashmë kanë hyrë në përdorim të gjerë thuajse nga të gjitha grupmoshat. Nga studimet e bëra ka rezultuar se përdorimi i kompjuterit ka ndihmuar shumë persona që kanë kaluar dëmtime të trurit apo probleme me kujtesën. Loja Sudoku ndihmon të mbani të freskët mendjen dhe kujtesën tuaj.

*3- Faktorët ushqimorë*

Edhe ushqimi dhe dieta e përditshme luan një rol të pazëvendësueshëm në mirëqenien mendore. Studimet kanë treguar se Omega-3, janë përbërës të yndyrshëm të cilët gjenden me bollëk tek farat e lirit, arrat, lajthitë, salmoni, soja dhe shumë ushqime të tjera; janë të njohur jo vetëm si stimulues të gjendjes së humorit por edhe ndihmojnë në përqendrim në punë dhe aktivitete të ndryshme mendore. 

*4- Konsumoni Acid Folik*

Kërkimet e publikuara vitin e kaluar në British Medical Journal, treguan se personat e rritur të moshës nga 50 deri në 70 vjeç, të cilët konsumojnë rreth 800 mg acid folik në ditë për rreth tre vjet, kanë një kujtesë më të freskët dhe nuk rrezikojnë të humbin kujtesën. 

*5- Konsumoni alkoolin në masën e duhur*

Shpesh herë ndjeni që truri juaj është i lodhur, madje një sërë mendimesh sillen turbull në kokën tuaj, atëherë nuk është keq që të pini një gotë pijë alkoolike në masën e duhur. Pas studimeve të bëra më një grup personash mbi moshën 50 vjeç me probleme me kujtesën dhe aftësitë njohëse, rezultoi se ata persona të cilët konsumonin një gotë verë në ditë kanë një progres më të ngadaltë të humbjes së kujtesës në krahasim me ata persona që ishin antialkool. Megjithatë është e këshillueshme të mos kalohet masa në konsumimin e alkoolit sepse përdorimi i tepërt i tij kthehet në faktor rreziku për shëndetin. 

*6- Relaksohuni*

Të gjithë ata persona që gjenden nën ndikimin e theksuar të stresit kanë nevojë për relaks, për të larguar hormonet të cilët shkaktojnë këtë gjendje të padëshiruar. Relaksi është një mënyrë e suksesshme për të menaxhuar dhe shmangur stresin.
Marrë nga Newsweek

*Këshillat e studiuesve për të shmangur humbjen e kujtesës:*

1- Frekuentoni palestrën
2- Përdorni kompjuterin
3- Faktorët ushqimorë
4- Konsumoni Acid Folik
5- Konsumoni alkoolin në masën e duhur
6- Relaksohuni

*Personat që kanë probleme me kujtesën*

Me kalimin e moshës shfaqen simptoma të ndryshme të cilat tregojnë se një person ka probleme me kujtesën. Këto simptoma nuk janë të qarta sepse mund të duken krejt normale në disa situatat ose duke u bazuar në faktin se ka të bëjë mosha. Rreth 85 për qind e gjashtëdhjetëvjeçarëve në të gjithë botën vuan nga humbja e kujtesës. Kjo përbën një nivel epidemiologjik shumë të lartë. Ka raste kur sëmundja e kujtesës e njohur si sindroma Alzheimer lind edhe para moshës 65-vjeçare, por këto raste janë të rralla dhe karakterizohen nga histori të veçanta. Sistemet shëndetësore të vendeve perëndimore kanë humbje shumë të mëdha prej kësaj sëmundjeje. 

*Kujtesa jonë dhe marrja e informacioneve* 

Disa gjera nuk mundemi t'i kujtojmë sikur të mos kishin qenë kurrë, kurse të tjerat na ndjekin dhe është e pamundur të lirohemi prej tyre. Si funksionon kujtesa jonë? Së pari zhvillohet futja e informacioneve të reja. Është vështirë të kujtohet informata, të cilën e kemi perceptuar keq. Shumë njerëz ankohen për kujtesë të dobët, për shkak të mangësive të disa shqisave. Shikimi i keq ose të dëgjuarit e dobët mund të jenë faktorë kufizues për marrjen cilësore të informacioneve. Kujtesa e mirë, përveç të tjerash, kërkon gjumë të mirë. Shkenca ende nuk i ka zbuluar fshehtësitë lidhur me trurin dhe funksionimin e tij, kurse kujtesa e jashtëzakonshme, deri në hollësitë më të vogla, është njëra prej fshehtësive të tilla.

*Si ndikon pagjumësia në funksionin e trurit*

Pagjumësia mund të shkaktojë ndalimin e qelizave të reja në tru, sipas sugjerimit të një studimi. Një grup studiuesish zbuloi se pagjumësia ndikon në atë që në gjuhën mjekësore quhet Hipocampus dhe shpjegohet të jetë rajon i trurit që ka të bëjë me krijimin e memories. Studimet e kryera rreth formimit të trurit tregojnë se ato që sjellin efekte në tru janë pikërisht hormonet e stresit. Një ekspert anglez tha se do të ishte shumë interesante të shihej se si edhe gjumi shumë i shkurtër ka të njëjtin efekt. Studimet treguan se niveli i rritur i hormoneve të stresit, i krijuar nga pagjumësia ose gjumi i pjesshëm, shpjegon reduktimin e prodhimit të qelizave në trurin e të rriturve. Megjithatë, niveli i nervave nuk prishet edhe për një periudhë pagjumësie.

*Ndikimi i stresit në shëndetin e njeriut*

Stresi mund të ketë një ndikim serioz në shëndetin tuaj, sidomos nëse ai bëhet kronik. Ai godet zemrën dhe qarkullimin e gjakut, sistemin nervor dhe atë imunitar. Shkakton dhimbje gjymtyrësh, ankth e vështirësi në të kuptuar. Të gjitha këto shkaktojnë probleme të dobësimit të arterieve të gjakut, diabetit, astmës, probleme në marrëdhëniet me njerëzit dhe sjellje e vakët në shkollë apo punë. Kur ju jeni të stresuar, trupi juaj çliron hormone që shpeshtojnë frymëmarrjen dhe rrahjet e zemrës, dhe japin një vërshim energjish. I gjithë trupi përgatitet të përballet me rrezikun. Kjo njihet si "lufta për luftë", reagimi në gjendje stresi. Ky reagim në fakt varet nga situata ku ndodheni, kur situata stresuese kalon, trupi kthehet në gjendjen e tij normale.


T.O.

----------

